# If your baby measured ahead at your "20 week" u/s....



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

was he/she big at birth? A friend of mine just had an u/s and they said the baby was big, it's a boy. With ds he measured right on and he ended up being a 10lber.....So I guess it's all in who you get to do the u/s.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Ella measured 1.5 weeks ahead and I was positive of my dates so I know she was only 20 weeks. She was born at 37w, 1d and only 7lbs, 7oz so she wasn't very big at all. I was expecting a huge baby based on that and my husband's genes, but nope.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

My dd measured a little over a week ahead and was 9 lbs. She was born 12 days before my due date. This babe was also measuring about a week ahead at my 20 wk u/s so we'll see!


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

Both of my kids measured a head DD by only a 1-1.5 weeks (fundel height and 20 week US) until about 37 weeks, she was born at 41 weeks at 7lbs 1 oz. DS measured 4 weeks a head fundel height and about 2 weeks a head U/s. He was born at 40 weeks 2 days at 6lbs 14oz.

But I am only just of 5' so that is prolly why I measured ahead. Both kids were measuring at approx. their gestation fundel height wise just before birth.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Baby #2 measured 9 days ahead at the 20 weeks u/s and they tried to push up my due date. That's never a good idea but it's a really BAD idea when you are a vbac like me and supposed to have a "small pelvis"

Baby arrived 5 days before my due date and weight a whooping 7lbs 9 oz.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

No, just the opposite. DS#2 measured slightly small for dates, and was born at 9.5lbs. In fact, at 35 weeks (I had a f/u u/s for low-lying placenta) he was in the 45th percentile for size.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Baby #1 measured 2 weeks ahead on u/s at 29 weeks, and he really was the size the u/s said (3 lbs 10 oz on u/s, and was 3 lbs 13 oz 3 days later at birth). Looking at intrauterine growth charts, if he'd stayed on his curve, he would have only been about 8.5 lbs at 40 weeks.

Baby #2 measured 2 weeks ahead on 20 week u/s, and he came at 36w6d weighing 7 lbs 4 oz, so definitely not huge!


----------



## happyCOmama (Jun 23, 2008)

Both of my girls measured ahead at 20 weeks (7 days and 10 days, respectively). They were 8.5 lbs (2 days late) and 7.5 pounds (9 days late).

I think the measurements, in conjunction with other evidence, are a better indicator of potential problems (like IUGR) than of the actual size of the baby.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My first measured right on (50th percentile and all). He weighed 11 lb, 14 oz.

My second measured a little ahead (maybe a week ahead or so?). He weighed 9 lb 7 oz at 42 weeks.

So, I think it's all a crap shoot.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Both DS and DD measured large. My OB paid no attention to it. Kept due date set where it was. Said he just wanted to make sure that things were developing like the should and that he didn't pay much attention to whether or not they measured large. Only time he gets worked up is when there is a very obvious problem.


----------



## nml12903 (Jul 18, 2004)

My first measured a week ahead at 20 weeks. She was born at 37 weeks and weighed 7 lbs 13 oz.

My second measured 1w 4d ahead at 20 weeks. She was born at 33 weeks and weighed 6 pounds.

My third measured 1 day ahead and was born at 38w 3d and weighed 8.5 pounds.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied...I think it's all in who you get to do the u/s.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

All my kids measure ahead by the 18-20 week ultrasound.
My son and daughter both measured more than 2 weeks ahead at that point. DS was 10lb 8oz 23" at 42 weeks. DD was 11lb 4oz 23.5" at 41 weeks. My current baby is only measuring 10 days ahead so maybe I'll get a little 9 pounder this time!

My OB did tell me that babies grow at different rates - that a baby ahead at 20 weeks can easily not be ahead later on. That wasn't true for me, but it can happen!

I had several scans and the amount ahead was consistant. It was only after 37 weeks when the ultrasounds got really off. I do remember that my DS's femur was too long for them to get a good measurement of at the end! After 37 weeks, I used my OB's estimate instead of the ultrasound tech's estimate.

This time, I have ultrasounds EVERY SINGLE WEEK from week 28 on. I have half done at the OB's office by the tech there. The other half are done at the peri's office and that tech is super experiences and VERY detailed. (And my insurance gets charged a lot more for those!) It matters both who does the scan and how good the equipment is. I was amazed at all the things the machine can do at my peri's office while the basic machine at my OB is much simpler. (And the machine at my RE was even more simple).


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

My son was measuring 2-3 weeks ahead at the 20 week ultrasound. He was born at 37 weeks weighing 8 lbs, 6.8 oz, so he definitely wasn't small.


----------

